# Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill Cigar Review - Better with age



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've bad experience with Rocky's Vintage line. The problems were always with the poor construction. He gets a high demand and then rushes the pro...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill Cigar Review - Better with age


----------

